# Are Uber Drivers Unionizing?



## Gregorya51 (Nov 3, 2014)

Is anyone aware of an effort amongst drivers to unionize and if so can they put me in touch with the group or individuals who have started working on this?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

http://www.cabdateamsters986.org/

Uber has said they will never sit down with a Union for a meeting. Ever.

We are not employees, joining a union is like pissing into the wind if you drive for Uber/Lyft.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

How do you unionize independent contractors ?


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

I have found this:
"As an independent contractor, the terms and conditions of the work you perform are set out in a contract between you and the employer. Even though you are not considered an “employee” under federal labor law, you may still join a union. However, you should keep in mind that a unit of independent contractors is not subject to the same privileges and protections as a regular union bargaining unit. For example, an employer is not under the same obligation to bargain with a union regarding contract terms for an independent contractor that it is to bargain over issues affecting its regular employees. Also, an independent contractor who went on strike would not be protected from employer reprisals under the National Labor Relations Act."


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

For example, an employer is not under the same obligation to bargain with a union regarding contract terms for an independent contractor that it is to bargain over issues affecting its regular employees.

Exactly why Uber says it won't ever sit down and talk with a Union. They don't have to.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Perhaps it would be better form a drivers association rather than a union. Unions can make some people think of communism and questionable morals. But I am all for it. Only as an organised group will you create a voice loub enough to b


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Perhaps it would be better form a drivers association rather than a union. Unions can make some people think of communism and questionable morals. But I am all for it. Only as an organised group will you create a voice loub enough to b


I'd happily pay $50/yr to join a National Association of Ride Share Drivers. Such an association could publish a tax guide, news on insurance issues, strategies for maximizing fares and minimizing expenses, auto reviews tailored for ride sharing, product reviews for vehicles, news from Lyft, Uber, etc on new markets and policy changes, etc. It could also work in cooperation with the companies on lobbying/legal matters to benefit drivers.

As for a union, count me out. Coming from a state that's the birthplace of the modern labor movement, we've learned that unions can be counterproductive to workers' long term interests by focusing on short term benefits and hurting companies' long term growth and survival. The reason the auto companies needed a national bankruptcy bailout can primarily be traced back to bargaining concessions to the unions.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Unions sole purpose is to monopolize Americas greatest asset, it's work force for it's own enrichment. If you want to pay another 20% of your check to some goobas, open a pizza store in Brooklyn.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> http://www.cabdateamsters986.org/
> 
> Uber has said they will never sit down with a Union for a meeting. Ever.
> 
> We are not employees, joining a union is like pissing into the wind if you drive for Uber/Lyft.


Let's remember that together we are stronger..our voice is louder. If we become more connected we become more powerful.


----------



## DC_Uber_Lyft_Driver (Sep 2, 2014)

*Can Unions Really Raise Wages? --> https://uberpeople.net/threads/can-unions-really-raise-wages.6018/*
*







*


----------



## Gregorya51 (Nov 3, 2014)

Check out this TED Talk where Uber is used as an example of an organization that looks on the surface like it is part of the New Power paradigm but in fact is run like an Old Power organization. Uber is not mentioned until close to the end and in it it shows a driver who seems to indicate that drivers are creating a union. What is interesting is that the speaker suggests drivers create their own company owned and operated by drivers which would match more closely the new power model for organizations. Check it out. I enjoyed the Talk. I couldn't post the link so if you want to watch it go to TED Talks and search Jeremy Heimans The talk is called "What New Power Looks Like"


----------



## Sanjay (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you @Gregorya51 !

Jeremy Heimans: What new power looks like: 




Uber is referenced after the 12 minute mark.

Please watch the complete vid.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Gregorya51 said:


> Is anyone aware of an effort amongst drivers to unionize and if so can they put me in touch with the group or individuals who have started working on this?


......are you ****ing kidding me???


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Uber is a tech company and by definition its run based on future adoption rates and future profits, they can only get that one way, continually lower prices.

If you don't like working for uber you don't like capitalism at its base form, fork you all very much.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Uber can call themselves whatever they like. Here in sa australia they have had to register an accredited booking office. That means they are now an accredited operator. Full stop. They can call themselves a travelling circus or a hillbilly orchestra or whatever they want. In the eyes of the law they are an accredited booking office. Subject to the same rules as the rest of us. This is a big win for us, hey maybe they may even have to pay tax....


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

It also means that if they break any laws they will be subject to the same penalties as the poor uber driver


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Your country is generally considered the testing ground for UK's socialist doctrine...I wouldn't go patting yourself on the back just yet...

Lol at "territory of the queen".


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

This is my biggest ***** about uber..they say oh yes we will pay your fines... ( we fully expect you to get one)
like wtf? They know that ubering is against the law here, but they dont give a ****... its like you cop it and we'll sort it out. 
Is it just me, or does anyone else feel that we are just pawns in a larger picture. Like do they really give a toss about us.....????


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Who is "they"

And if you mean investors than the answer is "bailout"


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

forkedover said:


> Your country is generally considered the testing ground for UK's socialist doctrine...I wouldn't go patting yourself on the back just yet...
> 
> Lol at "territory of the queen".


Whilst we are part of the commonwealth and the queen is our head of state, Australia does have its own democratically elected government. The queen or the governments of England or the uk have no control over our country. And dont forget guys australia got through the global financial crisis without having a recession. Our governments got us through unscathed.


----------



## forkedover (Oct 26, 2014)

Your government got you through unscathed and is "autonomous" of the crown....

Actually China and your exports to that country got you through "relatively" unscathed and by relatively I mean a 59% loss in stock market value not a divergence from bad monetary policy and if you think your county is autonomous of the crown, Google turks and Caicos.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Brady said:


> I'd happily pay $50/yr to join a National Association of Ride Share Drivers. Such an association could publish a tax guide, news on insurance issues, strategies for maximizing fares and minimizing expenses, auto reviews tailored for ride sharing, product reviews for vehicles, news from Lyft, Uber, etc on new markets and policy changes, etc. It could also work in cooperation with the companies on lobbying/legal matters to benefit drivers.
> 
> As for a union, count me out. Coming from a state that's the birthplace of the modern labor movement, we've learned that unions can be counterproductive to workers' long term interests by focusing on short term benefits and hurting companies' long term growth and survival. The reason the auto companies needed a national bankruptcy bailout can primarily be traced back to bargaining concessions to the unions.


Sounds like you owe UberPeople.NET $50/yr.


----------

